
Who really wants a self-driving car? - joewooglin
http://www.itworld.com/cloud-computing/343561/who-really-wants-self-driving-car
======
benparsons
This article reads like notes for a stand-up comedy bit.

"Will my car be smart enough to follow the guy with shopping bag and car keys
in his hand to his car and wait for his space or will it just park in the
nearest (and most expensive) garage

But, hey, while all these geniuses are working on making cars smarter, how
about maybe forgetting the self-parking idea and coming up with cars that [can
tell] my kids in the back seat to pipe down if the decibel level gets too
high"

------
green_fox
The convenience, traffic optimization and safety all out way the pain points.

We can hopefully say goodbye to teens getting killed or injured from texting
in cars.

Motorsport could be a deal breaker

------
thoughtcriminal
A: Lazy people who walk so rarely they've forgotten they have feet, rich
people with more money than brains and people who love cars and the polluting
stench that spews from the tailpipe.

